# what Tarantulas do you hate/will not have...



## xTimx (Jan 14, 2013)

so i know there was a "what is your fav. T" thread......

i'm curious to know what Tarantula do you hate....or think is not physically appealing towards you or even what Tarantula you will not have and why!?

I know for myself I hate the cyriocosmus line, they are just ugly to me.  and even though i absolutely LOVE the coloring of an H. Maculata, i will never own one,  just the idea or though of a T (hypothetically speaking here)  that has been crossed bred with a pokie, baboon, and a jumping spider freaks and scares the crap out of me. 

Cheers!


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 14, 2013)

Uh what? 

Hypothetically?

I'm confused...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 14, 2013)

cmcghee358 said:


> Uh what?
> 
> Hypothetically?
> 
> I'm confused...


Lol Me too

I don't 'hate' any T, that just seems rather strange... and hurtful of their feelings...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arienette (Jan 14, 2013)

cmcghee358 said:


> Uh what?
> 
> Hypothetically?
> 
> I'm confused...


im confused too, does OP think H Macs are hybrids?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 14, 2013)

I wouldn't say their is a T I hate, but I prefer T's with out Urticating hair. man I have been tag with hairs before and I would rather deal with Pterinochilus murinus who wants me dead than a having to deal with Urticating hair. the ones I do have were all feebies given to me.

---------- Post added 01-14-2013 at 09:50 PM ----------




Arienette said:


> im confused too, does OP think H Macs are hybrids?


no I think he just meant or hybrids


----------



## xTimx (Jan 14, 2013)

whoops lol my bad, but you know what i mean when i say the H Macs are hybrids.   i meant to say figuratively speaking instead of hypothetically speaking hehe.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 14, 2013)

xTimx said:


> whoops lol my bad, but you know what i mean when i say the H Macs are hybrids.   i meant to say figuratively speaking instead of hypothetically speaking hehe.


oooh ok i thought you meant literally... lol!


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't find OBTs to be visually appealing. Not a big fan of orange is all.


----------



## xTimx (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL no haha.  but i mean....cmon....a T (FIGURATIVELY SPEAKING) lmfao, that seems to be crossed between those 3 just scares the crap out of me, i sweat even just looking at a video of one!


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 14, 2013)

I Dont care for most of them actually but mostly the baboons or Id say the skeleton t


----------



## jdl (Jan 14, 2013)

Anything from the Grammastola genus with the exception of the pulchra, Aphonopelma hentzi/anax,seemani, Basically any spider that is a dull brown.  Seemani aren't horrible spiders but Ephebopus murinus is much more contrasting.


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 14, 2013)

I won't have a spider I'm afraid of - like anything from the haplopelma, phormictipus or baboon species.  I've had them all, been terrified of them all, and sold or gave them all away.  I'm not afraid of Psalmapoas (sp?), Pokies, Nhandus, Acanthascurria or the like - they just aren't so.. mnn.. actively defensive, shall we say?  

I also don't care for burrowing species terribly much, but I love the dwarf species, and anything with tiger striped butts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Jan 15, 2013)

hmmm . .
idk ... there are alot that I don't care to Buy at the moment but probably wouldn't say I Hate or wouldn't have .
G. rosea don't really strike me as awesome. But there's alot of rosea love shown on the board lately so, not a grab for me.


----------



## alpine (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not sure if I would like a tarantula that came from the bowels of hell... Namely the OBTs... I kind want them for the color, but after that... Heck no!


----------



## Tarac (Jan 15, 2013)

Most of the Australian species.  I don't have a single one and don't plan on it.  They're kinda ugly considering you most likely have to deal with the attitude issue.  Just get a baboon of some kind if you are gonna have something with that temperament, most of the African counterparts are much flashier so at least there is some trade off for the feisty disposition.  

There are really a lot of OW Ts that don't necessarily appeal, they can be fairly "average spider" looking without fun hairs or color or anything, frequently even pet holes too.  For me, if they have something less than desirable then they sorta need something outstanding to counterbalance it.  Example- Theraphosa are not very "pretty" per se but they are huge.  Blue fangs are invisible most of the time, but they are quite attractive when they come out and are fun to feed.  

So I suppose drab looking pet holes that want to bite- I don't really care for those types.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't hate any of them!  That makes me sad!  But, I won't own an OBT.  They scare me, frankly.  lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 15, 2013)

I cannot think of any I hate.  There are definitely ones that are lower on my "to buy list" (B smithi is one), but none I hate or outright will not buy.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 15, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> I won't have a spider I'm afraid of - like anything from the haplopelma, phormictipus or baboon species.  I've had them all, been terrified of them all, and sold or gave them all away.  I'm not afraid of Psalmapoas (sp?), Pokies, Nhandus, Acanthascurria or the like - they just aren't so.. mnn.. actively defensive, shall we say?
> 
> I also don't care for burrowing species terribly much, but I love the dwarf species, and anything with tiger striped butts.


My Acanthoscurria geniculata almost tagged me last night. Not as actively defensive, ha! She hates everything that exists. I also have a very grumpy Aphonopelma sp, and a B. vagans that flicks hair every chance it gets. I've given up on choosing T's due to their reputation, as clearly, my "more docile" ones don't care much about that lol (I did trade an H. mac for two P. irminia because he was just too fast for me to WANT to deal with - I COULD deal, I just didn't want to. Oh and there was that time he launched himself AT MY FACE and I was saved only because I was using the bag method of transfer. Yeah. That was super fun).


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 15, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> My Acanthoscurria geniculata almost tagged me last night. Not as actively defensive, ha! She hates everything that exists. I also have a very grumpy Aphonopelma sp, and a B. vagans that flicks hair every chance it gets. I've given up on choosing T's due to their reputation, as clearly, my "more docile" ones don't care much about that lol (I did trade an H. mac for two P. irminia because he was just too fast for me to WANT to deal with - I COULD deal, I just didn't want to. Oh and there was that time he launched himself AT MY FACE and I was saved only because I was using the bag method of transfer. Yeah. That was super fun).


H Mac to the face - NICE!  This guy was clearly in the room while you were watching Aliens and got some ideas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> H Mac to the face - NICE!  This guy was clearly in the room while you were watching Aliens and got some ideas!


It's got a wonderful defense mechanism.  You don't dare rehouse it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arienette (Jan 15, 2013)

Shrike said:


> It's got a wonderful defense mechanism.  You don't dare rehouse it.


proof that not all t's of the same species are the same... Ghost, the adult female H mac that i traded off to a friend, was surprisingly docile during rehousing.
no jumps, no bite attempts, no "teleporting".. she just moseyed on in to the new enclosure. even being cupped, she didnt do much.

watch though, with my luck, ill decide i want an H mac at some point, and ill get the complete opposite.
and the entire time ill be thinking "why did i trade off Ghost...?"


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2013)

Arienette said:


> proof that not all t's of the same species are the same... Ghost, the adult female H mac that i traded off to a friend, was surprisingly docile during rehousing.
> no jumps, no bite attempts, no "teleporting".. she just moseyed on in to the new enclosure. even being cupped, she didnt do much.
> 
> watch though, with my luck, ill decide i want an H mac at some point, and ill get the complete opposite.
> and the entire time ill be thinking "why did i trade off Ghost...?"


I actually think most defensive species are fairly non confrontational when housed properly (rehousing is obviously another situation altogether).  And you're right, behavior can certainly vary from one individual to the next.  I was just trying to work in a quote from one of my favorite movies 

And so I don't derail this thread:  Theraphosa.  Hate is certainly too strong a word but they don't do much for me.  Too big, too swampy, too much urticating hair, and not particularly attractive compared to other genera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 15, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> H Mac to the face - NICE!  This guy was clearly in the room while you were watching Aliens and got some ideas!


No, he was in the bedroom lol
That was the second rehouse I'd done with him. Well, third if you count putting him from shipping vial into sling enclosure. Not once was he even remotely cooperative. Catch cups were involved the first two times, and it took 30 minutes even using the bag method for the third. He was just very quick and not at all interested in being herded anywhere.


----------



## Aviara (Jan 15, 2013)

The only tarantula species I hate - and I don't have anything against them, but I would hate to buy one and I hate their reputation as "the best" tarantula to non-owners - is Theraphosa blondi. Granted, if it was a "freebee" I'd snatch it up. However, paying $100 or more for an ugly, patchy, monstrous clumsy brown thing that looks like it has mange and is liable to die every time it attempts to molt - no thanks! Not to mention their intense humidity needs, which keep you constantly worried about mites and fungus, and the phorid flies that seem to follow them and then invade the rest of your collection. Plus, I've seen the welts caused by the urticating hairs, and I don't even want to think about the mechanical damage those fangs would cause! Eek. 

I wouldn't mind a Theraphosa stirmi, however. Not so expensive or fragile, and they don't have such a ridiculous reputation. I just don't understand why people think the "king of the tarantulas" should be some ugly, mangy fragile thing. What about C. darlingi? What about the gorgeous, hardy Poecilotheria or the ever-courageous P. murinus?? Or the gentle, pretty,  easy to keep B. smithi so many of us started out with? It bugs me when people find out I keep tarantulas, and immediately I get asked "so do you have a goliath bird eater?". When I say no, they are instantly unimpressed. 

So ends my rant. I also sometimes hate my Avicularia versicolor, but only when she webs up the top of her enclosure. Now that her enclosure opens at the bottom we have a happy relationship once more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 15, 2013)

Aviara said:


> I just don't understand why people think the "king of the tarantulas" should be some ugly, mangy fragile thing.


becuase genus is valued for its size and not for its appearance.


----------



## alpine (Jan 15, 2013)

Aviara said:


> So ends my rant. I also sometimes hate my Avicularia versicolor, but only when she webs up the top of her enclosure. Now that her enclosure opens at the bottom we have a happy relationship once more.


I love my little versicolors. But I also know what you are saying about the T. Blondi


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 15, 2013)

Theraphosa genus. Any of the species. Will never own any of them.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 15, 2013)

I wont own pokies. Well, I probably will some day... but y'know how it goes. I just don't want one to get loose and my dog find it or if I have to leave town for a bit, put my bf on water duty. He might think it's friendly like my avic which he likes to poke at because it wiggles its butt funny and doesn't care what you do to it. He's so chill... Haha I'm also indifferent about avicularia sp., though. Or really, any arboreal species. I just don't like dealing with them or their tanks.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 15, 2013)

Theraphosa
Acanthoscurria
Lasiodora
NOOOOOOOO interest in any of these.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 15, 2013)

I dont hate any T's NW or OW, I'm not a fan of T,blondi they don't strike me as a big must have or that colorful, I would rather stick with my L,parahybana they get just as big cheaper and easily cared for and nice colouration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cydaea (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd say my least favorite T's are those that are considered dangerous (as in, medically significant). Poeci's are beautiful, but they's make me nervous (maybe in the future I'll change my mind). Pterinochilus aren't very appealing to me, as are most Haplopelma (except for the Lividum, very easy on the eyes but not so much on the nerves).  Theraposa are kind of ugly, but they are huge and impressive. Might give it a go if and when I'm confident I can give it the proper care.


----------



## DoctorBones (Jan 15, 2013)

I have very little interest in species that are a dull "generic" brown color, especially if they come with temperament issues or demanding care requirements.  Probably won't ever own a Theraphosa sp. or a Phormictopus sp. for that reason.  I tend to go for bright colors, and I love the Avics in general.


----------



## jecraque (Jan 15, 2013)

Zero desire for an OBT. Orange is just not my thing, and I wouldn't want to put up with their behavior if I don't think they're very attractive. Pokies, I won't discount, but not anytime soon.

Therophosa, knowing their reputation for difficult keeping and their looks. Any plain ol' brown thing--some of the Aphonopelmas are boring looking. I would probably never have gotten an LP if they weren't dirt-cheap as slings and if I knew mine was going to be a slow-growing, reluctant-eating jerk all the time.

Avicularia are cute but not really anything I desire much either--maybe if they kept their baby colors as adults...


----------



## Quazgar (Jan 15, 2013)

Those of you putting down Theraphosa for being "plain brown" have clearly never seen a freshly molted one. Brown yes, but boring and plain no. It's a beautiful almost mahogany brown completely different from the brown found in any other genus I have personally seen.

As for me, I will never again buy either P. cancerides or H. maculata. I have kept both in the past, and neither did much for me.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 15, 2013)

For me personally, its not just the plain coloring. Its mainly because they are just horribly ugly, and "dumb" looking. Also the fact that they are a genus that needs tons of humidity doesnt appeal to me. I had a T. stirmi in my possession for a few days. Uhh just the thought of it.





Quazgar said:


> Those of you putting down Theraphosa for being "plain brown" have clearly never seen a freshly molted one. Brown yes, but boring and plain no. It's a beautiful almost mahogany brown completely different from the brown found in any other genus I have personally seen.
> 
> As for me, I will never again buy either P. cancerides or H. maculata. I have kept both in the past, and neither did much for me.


----------



## Quazgar (Jan 15, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> For me personally, its not just the plain coloring. Its mainly because they are just horribly ugly, and "dumb" looking. Also the fact that they are a genus that needs tons of humidity doesnt appeal to me. I had a T. stirmi in my possession for a few days. Uhh just the thought of it.


We'll agree to disagree  I think they are very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 15, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> For me personally, its not just the plain coloring. Its mainly because they are just horribly ugly, and "dumb" looking. Also the fact that they are a genus that needs tons of humidity doesnt appeal to me. I had a T. stirmi in my possession for a few days. Uhh just the thought of it.


Same here. I don't find their shape appealing at all.


----------



## cmack91 (Jan 15, 2013)

Im open to all of them. There arent any that I dont like or hate, but there are ones I would rather have than others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeph (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't "hate" any of them, but I don't keep OW's.  I don't even mind brown tarantulas, but like everyone I'm a sucker for color and patterns.

Even though I feel nothing but affection for all tarantulas, I still find scorpions creepy.  I physically clench when I see them.  I'll watch a cool feeding video online every now and then, but I'm not sure I could ever own a scorpion.  I'm used to checking my shoes for scorpions, not feeding them!  They're interesting arachnids but after having grown up with a scorpion investation...


----------



## jecraque (Jan 15, 2013)

Quazgar said:


> Those of you putting down Theraphosa for being "plain brown" have clearly never seen a freshly molted one. Brown yes, but boring and plain no. It's a beautiful almost mahogany brown completely different from the brown found in any other genus I have personally seen.


Fair & entirely true point in my case. Something about them just conjures images of donkeys shedding into their short summer coats. Different from the ones I'm used to, for sure.


----------



## sugarsandz (Jan 16, 2013)

I only have three tarantulas but I'm going to say it's not the species that I'd dislike but the spider itself. Like there are five cats in this house and two of them get on my nerves so bad but I don't hate cats because of them. I think it would just depend on the defensiveness and the stress involved with an individual during watering, rehousing and cleaning. I'll come back to this thread when I own a harder to keep tarantula lol.


----------



## Tarac (Jan 16, 2013)

jecraque said:


> Fair & entirely true point in my case. Something about them just conjures images of donkeys shedding into their short summer coats. Different from the ones I'm used to, for sure.


Great analogy!  I'm never gonna look at my stirmi the same way again... lol


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I 'hate' any species.  I used to say that I didn't care for arboreals.   Generally speaking, I still don't.  A few members here have seen to it that I am experiencing a significant variety of arboreals first hand, and some of them I'm actually becoming rather fond of as individuals, if not as genera or species.  I don't know that I will deliberately seek out any more Poecis or Avics, but the Psalmos are pretty entertaining.  

I will not be replacing the H. mac.  Gorgeous spider in other people's pictures, but I haven't seen mine in months.

The naked butt Theraphosas are not attractive to me either, though freshly molted specimens are stunning.  I think it would be a challenge to try to raise one of the Theraphosa sp in a happy enough environment that it doesn't kick itself nekked.  (I have many species with urticating hairs. 99% are fully setaed and rarely if ever kick, and never to the point of having bald butts.)

Nor will I replace my sociopathic LP.

Orange is not my favorite color, in fact I find the color orange decidedly unattractive in clothing, human hair color, etc.  But, I count my OBTs among my favorite spiders.  
"Plain brown" is never as 'plain' as some would suggest.  I really love my plain brown Grammostolas and Aphonopelmas.  Up close, and especially after a molt, they are really an amazing mix of copper, bronze, gold, sepia, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 16, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> I wouldn't say that I 'hate' any species.  I used to say that I didn't care for arboreals.   Generally speaking, I still don't.  A few members here have seen to it that I am experiencing a significant variety of arboreals first hand, and some of them I'm actually becoming rather fond of as individuals, if not as genera or species.  I don't know that I will deliberately seek out any more Poecis or Avics, but the Psalmos are pretty entertaining.
> 
> I will not be replacing the H. mac.  Gorgeous spider in other people's pictures, but I haven't seen mine in months.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I love my Aphonopelmas, and will get more someday, when I'm done getting ones I can't find in my yard LOL I'd like a G. rosea, but not enough to buy one. I'd take/buy one if it needed to be rehomed or something, but won't just go buy one.


----------



## Tarac (Jan 16, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> The naked butt Theraphosas are not attractive to me either, though freshly molted specimens are stunning.  I think it would be a challenge to try to raise one of the Theraphosa sp in a happy enough environment that it doesn't kick itself nekked.  (I have many species with urticating hairs. 99% are fully setaed and rarely if ever kick, and never to the point of having bald butts.)
> 
> Nor will I replace my sociopathic LP.
> 
> ...


My T. stirmi never kicks at all!  On the other hand I have what should be a very pretty B. auratum who can't stop kicking.  She molts and as soon as she is back to her senses she immediately starts flicking everywhere, to the point of having a completely bald butt.  She flicks at feeders when they bump her, she flicks at a little draft, she flicks if I look at her cross-eyed.  I think some are just flickier than others for whatever reason.  She's my only Brachy that flicks all the time and one of the only spiders I have that flicks at all.  But she makes up for the rest- she really flicks, not just a little brush of a few hairs.  She goes crazy, back and forth, like a dog scratching an itch with it's hind legs.  Seriously irritated Brachy.  

OBTs are really pretty I think.  People forget that bright orange is a color too when they go through the list of "colorful" Ts I notice- always GBB mention or P. metallica but rarely OBT and it is a truly a saturated orange color (most of the time- some less colorful forms out there, sure).  

Maybe you could talk to the Mods about changing your username to "Gingerphobe"


----------



## Taranto1989 (Jan 16, 2013)

The only T I didnt want happened to be a freebie i got on a order. The Nhandu chromatus, visually attractive but way to much kicking and especially irritating hairs.  But ill raise my N. chromatus and enjoy him/her until death. I dont think i would buy one thou unless i find i do like them.


----------



## advan (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't hate any but I definitely have a few that hate me!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## emc37 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Maybe you could talk to the Mods about changing your username to "Gingerphobe"


Yeah, whatcha got against us gingers?   Probably because of my hair color, my moto is "buy ALL the orange things!!" Especially when it comes to Ts haha. 

There are no Ts I hate, but you couldn't pay me enough to care for a S. calceatum. I've heard/read too many horror stories, and even people who are sticklers for using "actively defensive" instead of "aggressive" call them "VERY aggressive." 

Also, I have sensitive skin, so Theraphosa sp. are out for me b/c of the bristles...


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

Tarac said:


> My T. stirmi never kicks at all!


 mine has once to me and I broke out in hives and they didn't go away for three weeks. like I said I stay away from Urticating hair species. the only reason I have a T. stirmi is because wells its a T. stirmi


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 16, 2013)

They are no more deffensive than a Poecilotheria. I own 4 adult females, and 3 slings. My favorite spiders, hands down. They are more likely to run and hide just like "most" other tarantulas. 





emc37 said:


> There are no Ts I hate, but you couldn't pay me enough to care for a S. calceatum. I've heard/read too many horror stories, and even people who are sticklers for using "actively defensive" instead of "aggressive" call them "VERY aggressive."


----------



## alpine (Jan 16, 2013)

Tarac said:


> OBTs are really pretty I think.  People forget that bright orange is a color too when they go through the list of "colorful" Ts I notice- always GBB mention or P. metallica but rarely OBT and it is a truly a saturated orange color (most of the time- some less colorful forms out there, sure).


I have nothing against the color of the T itself, I just don't want something with that kind of attitude... I like the color orange, got nothing against it at all but do I really want something that is a pretty orange that might decide to play the "I'm going to bite you" game? Not so much... That being said I almost did buy one a few weeks ago when I got my psalmo. Then I changed my mind and went with Webster instead. I am open to the idea of having one... But not that open...


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't "hate" any T, but those that don't appeal to me or have been ruled out by myself for other reasons (care / behavior) - I won't get.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jan 16, 2013)

if its not colorful or from the Avicularia genus... I most likely have no intrest in getting one. I dont HATE Ts. But some don't apeal to me. Unless its a free one then I will keep it. Sadly, the P.metallica isnt on my list. Very pretty, but meh pokies. I wouldnt mind an OTB but the defensivness is a nono for me.

How ever, I would love an A.anax, or T.blondi because I infact like the brown colors they have.


----------



## Nisrene (Jan 16, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> H Mac to the face - NICE!  This guy was clearly in the room while you were watching Aliens and got some ideas!


 uh oh! Now i'm worried I just reciently rewatched all of the alien series (including prometheus) and i seriously hope none of my T's got any idea's.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 16, 2013)

I really have no interest in Theroposa or any outright boring looking T.  Especially coupled with a jerky dispostion.  I really am not into the idea offast aggressive arboreals either.  It's usually gotta be very pretty and at least semi agreeable for me to want it.  Maybe some day I'll try my hand ith a more agressive species.  But I'll do it because of looks.  I don't even take freebies if they're not to my liking.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 16, 2013)

> > Maybe you could talk to the Mods about changing your username to "Gingerphobe"
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatcha got against us gingers? Probably because of my hair color, my moto is "buy ALL the orange things!!" Especially when it comes to Ts haha.


LOL I should have specified bottled hair color.  Natural red and auburn hair, etc isn't offensive (and runs in my family...)  What IS offensive are some of the gaudy dyed locks I've seen on some of the youngsters in this area.  LOL  



> I wouldnt mind an OTB but the defensivness is a nono for me.


A couple of my Brachys are more defensive than all my OBTs combined.  Nearly all of my OW are more inclined to run and hide than to bother with a threat pose.  Cowards, all of them!  LOL


----------



## Tarac (Jan 17, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> mine has once to me and I broke out in hives and they didn't go away for three weeks. like I said I stay away from Urticating hair species. the only reason I have a T. stirmi is because wells its a T. stirmi


Pretty compelling reason to avoid them lol.  I am lucky and don't react to urticating hairs.

---------- Post added 01-17-2013 at 07:57 AM ----------




Formerphobe said:


> LOL I should have specified bottled hair color.  Natural red and auburn hair, etc isn't offensive (and runs in my family...)  What IS offensive are some of the gaudy dyed locks I've seen on some of the youngsters in this area.  LOL
> 
> 
> A couple of my Brachys are more defensive than all my OBTs combined.  Nearly all of my OW are more inclined to run and hide than to bother with a threat pose.  Cowards, all of them!  LOL


Sure, qualify that now.  We all know how you feel, it's too late.  Quick, all you gingers out there ready your urticating hairs!  I'm not a ginger but I am a ginger-sympathizer being blond and having some of those gingery-issues myself like UV intolerance.  Sometimes I commiserate with my OBT over a bottle of whiskey about how hard it is not to have easily visible eyebrows.  She tells me she wouldn't be so automatically aggressive if she hadn't been conditioned to assume everyone is a hater. 

I agree about unpredictable "nice" genera.  If your purpose is to avoid nasty Ts, you must be very selective about your Ts on an individual basis.  It's not that uncommon at all to have a hellacious rose hair or what have you, right?  Just a few days ago one of my Avics charged me and threatened with fangs exposed, totally unexpected.  All I did was open the enclosure to pull out a bolus and drop a roach in.  She was not having it at all.  I have not seen a threat on that level from even some of my Pokies.  Most of my spiders have not threatened me with open fangs in fact.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gilberator (Jan 17, 2013)

There aren't many I wouldn't mind having. I definitely don't hate on any species. I probably won't own a T. blondi due to its care needs. I own a Lp so that is the only 11" I need . G. rosea is a specimen I will likely never own unless its a freebie. N. chromatus is another one I will likely never own. The hairs (from what I hear) are too much and they have the tendency to be a little defensive. Other than those I can't think of one I wouldn't want!


----------



## Necromion (Jan 17, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> They are no more deffensive than a Poecilotheria. I own 4 adult females, and 3 slings. My favorite spiders, hands down. They are more likely to run and hide just like "most" other tarantulas.


I agreed with catfish on this one, when I first read all of the horror stories, I will admit I was a bit more hesitant. But I kept doing my homework on them and found out that just like pokies, they have been given much undeserved reputation. Now Im not going to say that i handle mine on a regular basis or anythng, but aside from being quick mine hasnt shown me the least bit of defensiveness. In fact she runs away just like my pokie or even my tap.

But back on topic, I think bachypelma and  theraphosa are a no go for me. As my smithi flicks way to many hairs, and a Im just underwhelmed by any of the theraphosa.


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 17, 2013)

I think obts get a bad rap because they will do an impressive threat posture.   People probably provoke them on purpose to get a reaction.  I Dont mess with mine but it hides a lot. I just feed it and.leave.it alone.


----------



## vespers (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't really hate any species, though some I prefer over others.

I'll probably catch hell for saying this, but the one thing I have no interest in are tarantula slings. I have nothing against juvies, but slings are just too little. I'm not a small guy, and the idea of dealing with something maybe half the size of the fingernail on my little finger just isn't appealing to me.  I've bred emperor scorpions in the past a few times, but those scorplings are a little larger right out of the gate, and don't have the ability to quickly scale walls or ceilings.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 18, 2013)

> I don't know that I will deliberately seek out any more Poecis or Avics


Okay, I lied...  I have a new Poeci: a P. metallica sling.    I didn't really 'seek it out', it just happened along.  LOL  (Thanks, Paul!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 19, 2013)

I have no clue what a "pet hole" is but..

I love all of them. There's some spiders and Ts I won't have simply because they creep me out for no reason or they are too aggressive or fast and have a deadly bite, but I don't hate any species.

Huntsman spiders may win on the creepy as heck scale though, I don't know if I could have a giant spider with such clever eyes, those things look like they stare into your soul.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> I have no clue what a "pet hole" is but..


usually referred to the haplopelma genus because they mostly stay in their burrow and thus you have nothing but dirt and a hole.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 19, 2013)

I got it. That's clever.

I wouldn't mind one tunnel species are really neat, you can use glass to observe them.. neat!


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> I got it. That's clever.
> 
> I wouldn't mind one tunnel species are really neat, you can use glass to observe them.. neat!


I have a few that burrowed on the side of the glass so I can see them they are fun


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 19, 2013)

*R: what Tarantulas do you hate/will not have...*

Grammostola rosea. I think it's highly overrated.
Also Teraphosa sp. Cos apart from size and temperament they are just big dull colored Ts.


----------



## Cydaea (Jan 19, 2013)

It just depends on what characteristics you look for in a T, and if a T doesn't meet at least some of them, it's not a T you would get. For me, I like docile-ish (don't mind a little attitude), colorful and large T's. Any spider I get should meet at least 2 of those characteristics. So a Theraposa is likely out of the question (wouldn't pass up a freebie though), a L. parahybana seems more suited to me. Poeci's are beautiful and large, so they're a possibility for the future when I'm more confident about fast aggressive spiders. OBT's are pretty... but I'm not sure it's enough to compensate for their nasty disposition.

I don't mind pet holes, it just makes the times you do see the spider that more special, and you can try and set up the enclosure in a way so they burrow on the side so you can still see them in their burrow. I'm not going to try and apply human logic to a spider doing spider-things.

So if a spider is 1. ugly/boring in appearance (to me), 2. have a nasty attitude and/or potent venom and 3. aren't very impressively sized, it's not for me.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 19, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> A couple of my Brachys are more defensive than all my OBTs combined.  Nearly all of my OW are more inclined to run and hide than to bother with a threat pose.  Cowards, all of them!  LOL


I think, my B. boehmei sling still thinks it's an OBT...


----------



## Armpit (Jan 19, 2013)

so many responses regarding OBT, it makes me a fearful for my future with mine. It's only an inch in size, but the thing takes down prey bigger with no problem. 

and a lot of H. maculata responses too! i, for one, have never had an issue with mine. She's very reclusive. More flight than fight to her. 

My H. lividum, however, is a thing of demons. It is safe to say I wont be owning another one of those any time soon.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 19, 2013)

Armpit said:


> so many responses regarding OBT, it makes me a fearful for my future with mine. It's only an inch in size, but the thing takes down prey bigger with no problem.
> 
> and a lot of H. maculata responses too! i, for one, have never had an issue with mine. She's very reclusive. More flight than fight to her.
> 
> My H. lividum, however, is a thing of demons. It is safe to say I wont be owning another one of those any time soon.


You have to take into consideration that those are just a very few stories from people that experienced that kinda stuff. Yes, they demand respect, but since most T's differ in personality you could always end up wiht a usually pretty mellow one like Michael (papillio) for example. I'll sure get an H. mac at some point. Haplos though...no thanks


----------



## Crickeylynn (Jan 19, 2013)

I have an OBT sling that I hardly ever see. She is always in her hide. Sometimes she will chill right at the opening. I swear she gave me a half hearted threat the other day. One leg. That's it. I shined my little light so I can look at her and she kept raising one leg. She was either giving me the "finger" or shielding her eyes from the light. Lol. I love her. I'm still a bit scared of her, but that makes me overly cautious which is a good thing. 

The only species that do nothing for me are Theraposa (sorry if the spellings wrong.). Something about the size and shape of them turns me off.


----------



## newspidermom (Jan 19, 2013)

Well "hate" is a harsh word but I would have to say my least favorite is the T. blondi and stirmi.   I know...I just heard a few of you gasp...lol.   For some reason they look kinda crippled as they get bigger.  The legs look crooked to me.  Ya they are awsomely large, but I just don't care for their looks.  I think they are rather ugly....sorry all.  Maybe I just like the big AND furry ones...lol.  The one thing I can say I "hate" is any T that refuses food...lol. I know they all go through refusal prior to molting and I hate it because I just love the "crunch" ....lol


----------



## Jones0911 (Mar 26, 2013)

I stay away from ALL slow growing species and the ones I find boring like rose hairs and the rest of the Grammastola family. 

I love fast growing/semi fast growing Ts like the pokies, P Cambridgei, OBT, Lasiodora. 

I also love the Asian, Australian, and African Ts, top of the line venom, fast and defensive..I always liked VENOM more than spider man himself!


----------



## spiderengineer (Mar 26, 2013)

Jones0911 said:


> I always liked VENOM more than spider man himself!


I'm more of a carnage man


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 26, 2013)

While I don't "hate" any T, I tend to gravitate more towards the species that stand out and/or have an attractive color pattern that appeals to me. So basically, I'm not particularly a big fan of most anything that has a very plain/dull coloration besides the _Theraphosa_ genus, and that's cause they're so huge. That being said, I do love my rosie, she's such a sweetheart, and, being my first T, she has a special place for me that no other T will be able to fill.

In contrast to my earlier statement about standout coloration and patterning, I highly doubt I will ever purchase a GBB. To me, the coloration is just way too gaudy; never been a fan of blue/orange or green/orange together. However, if I were to ever get one as a freebie and it turned out female I'd probably keep it.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Mar 26, 2013)

The $100 1 1-2" curly hair at my lps!!!


----------



## prairiepanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Lizardman905 said:


> The $100 1 1-2" curly hair at my lps!!!


For real?? How could they ever hope to sell that?


There's no species that I hate, but I don't have much interest in Ts that aren't very "pet"-like. That is, Ts that seem to hate everything(OBT), Ts with potent venom(pokies?) or super-bad-day-causing urticating hairs(blondi...), or Ts that are never out on display(pet holes). But if I was given such a T, I would keep it anyway.


----------



## iPippin (Mar 27, 2013)

I dun like the color of the pumpkin patch..


----------



## CEC (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't want slings of a slow growing species - one is enough!


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Mar 27, 2013)

I would never own a Theraphosa. They just have too many humidity requirements. Probably wouldn't own any swamp dwellers. Also I'm not a fan of Theraphosas size, which is why I'll never have anything from the Lasiodora genus either. My brother has 3 Lps and they just don't do anything for me. I would be up to keep any other T though.


----------



## vickywild (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think theres any I don't lile. There are ts I wouldn't go out my way to keep but I wouldn't say I didn't like them.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 27, 2013)

iPippin said:


> I dun like the color of the pumpkin patch..


That's just crazy talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't like most Pokies ( I do like Subfusca,Rufilata,Ornata)
I don't like most Avics ( I do like versi,Minatrix,laeta)
I don't like dwarves.


----------



## Ximmanis (Mar 27, 2013)

High maintenance ("swamp dwellers") in general, any terrestrial which isn't [at least semi-] bulky (fluffy hairs are a plus), thin long legs (gah!), Stromatopelma calceatum (madness!), Heteroscodra maculata (borderline... looks awesome tho), Hapalopus sp. (too shiny, not hairy), Chilobrachys sp./Holothele sp. (reminds me too much of my Acanthogonatus francki, which gives me the creeps).

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## poisoned (Mar 27, 2013)

Ximmanis said:


> High maintenance ("swamp dwellers") in general, any terrestrial which isn't [at least semi-] bulky (fluffy hairs are a plus), thin long legs (gah!), Stromatopelma calceatum (madness!), Heteroscodra maculata (borderline... looks awesome tho), Hapalopus sp. (too shiny, not hairy), Chilobrachys sp./Holothele sp. (reminds me too much of my Acanthogonatus francki, which gives me the creeps).
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD


Meh, my E. cyanognathus doesn't need any more maintenance than other Ts. I have less interest in terrestrials that don't burrow or web. But yet I have 3 brachys and will probably get Euthalus sp. "red" soon.


----------



## Damzlfly (Mar 27, 2013)

Anything that teleports.  Rehousing my versi gives me the willies, theres no way I can handle something faster than the speed of light.


----------



## PrettyHate (Mar 27, 2013)

iPippin said:


> I dun like the color of the pumpkin patch..


I totally agree with that.


----------



## HappyToBeHere (Apr 3, 2013)

As stated by others, hate is a strong word but I am not as interested in keeping any of the Ts that have the more potent venom or the generally more defensive species. That does put a lot of the old worlds at a disadvantage on my wish list. However, there are still a few that have made it on my short list (P. metallica, P. regalis, H. lividum and the OBT). 

Size and coloration are a huge draw for me. Mature size of 5-6in and up will normally draw my attention, couple that with vibrant or deep/rich coloration and I start hypothesizing where I might put it. I am also drawn to the native species found in my region. That being said, I know a few people on this thread have expressed a dislike but that makes many in the genus Aphonopelma high on my list.


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 3, 2013)

but... but... gotta catch 'em all!  :unhappy:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Apr 3, 2013)

so then i bet your terrified of the featherleg baboon also same as h. mac only more potent venom?


----------



## le-thomas (Apr 3, 2013)

I will not own anything with strong hairs, since I have a strong sensitivity to them. Other than that I'm open to just about anything, though I've always had trouble keeping Avics alive...


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jones0911 said:


> I love fast growing/semi fast growing Ts like the pokies, P Cambridgei, OBT, Lasiodora.
> 
> I also love the Asian, Australian, and African Ts, top of the line venom, fast and defensive..I always liked VENOM more than spider man himself!


Good taste in spiders!

---------- Post added 04-03-2013 at 01:17 PM ----------




HappyToBeHere said:


> I am not as interested in keeping any of the Ts that have the more potent venom or the generally more defensive species... However, there are still a few that have made it on my short list (P. metallica, P. regalis, H. lividum and the OBT).


There's an inherent intergrity problem with these statements.  Split personality perhaps?


----------



## HappyToBeHere (Apr 3, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> so then i bet your terrified of the featherleg baboon also same as h. mac only more potent venom?


Terrified? No, not at all. As for the split personality comment, hardly. Bottom line there are only a few of the old worlds that I find interesting enough to consider owning and having to deal with the defensiveness, speed or venom that is often associated with them. Its a Personal preference and it may well change overtime.


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 3, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> so then i bet your terrified of the featherleg baboon also same as h. mac only more potent venom?


their venoim is roughly the same potency. as they are from same subfamily "Stromatopelminae". you can't really say: "this T has most potent venom", it depends on alot of things


----------



## prairiepanda (Apr 3, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> but... but... gotta catch 'em all!  :unhappy:


Ts really are like Pokemon cards! Gotta keep collecting and trading until you've got at least everything on your most coveted list! Even though there are a lot of species I'm not interested in, I'm not sure what will happen once I've got all the ones I do want!


----------



## arachnofreak95 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never found Nhandu tripepii to look very good. Even then they can get to pretty impressive sizes. Let's just say that is the closest thing there is to a T that I am not interested in


----------



## Gem Girl (Apr 3, 2013)

Why are you in this Tarantula section then? lol

---------- Post added 04-03-2013 at 01:09 PM ----------

This went to the wrong place, sorry.


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't hate or dislike any t's for any reason but at the moment im leaning towards the "pet holes" and the baboons more than any other. I'm sure I'll catch the pokie/arboreal bug soon enough though.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 3, 2013)

arachnofreak95 said:


> I've never found Nhandu tripepii to look very good. Even then they can get to pretty impressive sizes. Let's just say that is the closest thing there is to a T that I am not interested in


Crazy talk.......


----------



## batterybound (Apr 3, 2013)

I probably won't ever get a P. rufilata just because there are so many other pokies I'd rather have, and of all of them the yellow is my least favorite. Not that I'd necessarily like them less, just that I'm being realistic and supposing that I will sooner by any/all of the other species in that genus before that one. I like the idea of not having more than one of each genus, unless they are significantly different enough to warrant it. Also I have a really small collection right now and thinking about expanding it what I'm looking for most is _differences_ in care, behavior and appearance, cause I like variety!

And personally I love the raggedy / bulky / brown look that blondii has -- They look like dinosaurs! I probably won't get one any time soon just because of the level of care, but I definitely dream of owning one someday.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 3, 2013)

batterybound said:


> I probably won't ever get a P. rufilata just because there are so many other pokies I'd rather have, and of all of them the yellow is my least favorite. Not that I'd necessarily like them less, just that I'm being realistic and supposing that I will sooner by any/all of the other species in that genus before that one. I like the idea of not having more than one of each genus, unless they are significantly different enough to warrant it. Also I have a really small collection right now and thinking about expanding it what I'm looking for most is _differences_ in care, behavior and appearance, cause I like variety!
> 
> And personally I love the raggedy / bulky / brown look that blondii has -- They look like dinosaurs! I probably won't get one any time soon just because of the level of care, but I definitely dream of owning one someday.


I'd say the rufilata is different enough to warrant owning.It's green,and looks MUCH different from all of the others.


----------



## batterybound (Apr 3, 2013)

BrettG said:


> I'd say the rufilata is different enough to warrant owning.It's green,and looks MUCH different from all of the others.


You're probably right. After seeing this pic: http://farm8.static.flickr.com/7010/6453529853_6499dcbe8a.jpg

I am definitely reconsidering my stance on it. That mask is fantastic.


----------



## Niffarious (Apr 3, 2013)

My very well thought-out and eloquent opinion on this matter:


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 3, 2013)

batterybound said:


> I probably won't ever get a P. rufilata just because there are so many other pokies I'd rather have, and of all of them the yellow is my least favorite. Not that I'd necessarily like them less, just that I'm being realistic and supposing that I will sooner by any/all of the other species in that genus before that one. I like the idea of not having more than one of each genus, unless they are significantly different enough to warrant it. Also I have a really small collection right now and thinking about expanding it what I'm looking for most is _differences_ in care, behavior and appearance, cause I like variety!
> 
> And personally I love the raggedy / bulky / brown look that blondii has -- They look like dinosaurs! I probably won't get one any time soon just because of the level of care, but I definitely dream of owning one someday.


i think you meant smithi and hanumavilasumica, rufilata is gorgeous!


----------



## dydek (Apr 3, 2013)

I love baboons for some reason, and I usually buy only them after I have them all I will buy Asian and Australian sp. From new worli really only like ephebobus and psalmo whrere psalmo are my favourite. Especially p. cambredgei,  from allmy spiders p. cambredgei is always out,  no matter what day and what time hehe.


----------



## RedDragon13 (Apr 3, 2013)

There are only two that I find to be unattractive, and one of them is one of the most popular in the trade (which blows my mind! lol). The hapalopus sp. colombia pumpkin patch is particularly unappealing and so is the, get ready... Green Bottle Blue :0. Just never thought they were that great...


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 3, 2013)

RedDragon13 said:


> There are only two that I find to be unattractive, and one of them is one of the most popular in the trade (which blows my mind! lol). The hapalopus sp. colombia pumpkin patch is particularly unappealing and so is the, get ready... Green Bottle Blue :0. Just never thought they were that great...


I agree with you on the GBB, just too gaudy for me. The pumpkin patch though I find to be quite attractive.


----------

